# Ttc 2



## Escoline 321

Halo am Escoline 
Mother to 5 year old


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## Escoline 321

I am ttc 2 . Did iui 12 days ago. My breaststroke are tender and mild cramping . I am supposed to test in the next 2 days. I tested today and got a negative results. Did I test early or could it be a true negative. Feel stressed


----------



## Kiwiberry

Escoline 321 said:


> I am ttc 2 . Did iui 12 days ago. My breaststroke are tender and mild cramping . I am supposed to test in the next 2 days. I tested today and got a negative results. Did I test early or could it be a true negative. Feel stressed

Hello sweety, how many DPO are you?


----------



## Escoline 321

Kiwiberry said:


> Hello sweety, how many DPO are you?

Halo darling 
I am 14 Dpo and am worried sick. Breasts are still tender but cramps are mild


----------



## Kiwiberry

Escoline 321 said:


> Halo darling
> I am 14 Dpo and am worried sick. Breasts are still tender but cramps are mild

Do you have a picture at all of the test you took?


----------



## Escoline 321

Kiwiberry said:


> Do you have a picture at all of the test you took?

No darling, everytime I see Bfn I throw them. I tested again today and got Bfn.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Escoline 321 said:


> No darling, everytime I see Bfn I throw them. I tested again today and got Bfn.

Did you look for a faint line as well or just a blazing positive line?


----------



## Escoline 321

Kiwiberry said:


> Did you look for a faint line as well or just a blazing positive line?

HeyHoney 
I looked for the faint line Until my eyes started playing tricks on me. I haven't tested today.


----------



## Escoline 321

Bevziibubble said:


> :hugs:

Thanks hun


----------

